# Slow Cooker Pulled Pork



## markuk (Jan 30, 2014)

Don't know about you but this rainy weather is getting me down so I'm going to try some Pulled Pork in slow Cooker - has anyone tried it - what I'm going to do is using my own rub and using the first thing that comes up on Youtube when you search for Pulled Pork in Slow Cooker ( can't post links here !) . Will rub meat and put it in Cooker with other bits night before and then with a timer get it come on around 6 AM ( won't be up then as its day off) and cook it on low for 12 hours - as it's pretty cool,in our Kitchen won't get any issues with meat "turning" overnight as long as chicken stock is cool.

Does that sound okay and would you do like this You tube clip suggests and mix in (Home made) BBQ sauce or leave it to personal taste ?

Going to serve with a special potato salade and Coleslaw ( thanks Danny !)

Mark


----------



## darwin101 (Jan 30, 2014)

My neighbor does something similar with beef.  She serves it as a roast the first day, then adds Mexican salsa or BBQ sauce to the left overs for another meal. Give it a try, sounds good to me. 

Don


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello Mark.  Very welcome.  Sounds like a good plan to me.  I would start it off without BBQ sauce and then taste it about half way through to decide if you want that sauce or not.  Darwin had a good suggestion.  Make it without and the tomorrow add it while rewarming and see which you prefer.  Good luck.  Let us know the results.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Jan 30, 2014)

The Recipe suggests stirring in bbq sauce just before you serve it but am wondering if just to stir in just little after stirring in the cooked onion and garlic and then let folks add their own ?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello Mark.  My vote is let 'em add there own.

Danny


----------



## markuk (Feb 1, 2014)

That's what I thought - will do a Q View if I remember - getting very fustrated with this weather can't wait to get out smokin again !


----------

